

Show HN: Egora – Spatial Image Board - noahcharris
http://egora.co/

======
noahcharris
Hey everyone! This is a project I've been working on for the past year. The
goal is to create a platform where users can discuss both local and global
content. The main action is in filtering posts by Location and Channel. See
what you think! I would really appreciate any feedback/suggestions.

------
XYEaQMZJvS
So now I can know from where the marine with over 9000 confirmed kills is
tracing my IP?

(I'm not bagging on this, I'm just making a joke.)

------
humanarity
This is cool.

